
Lidl to Ditch Cartoons on Cereals - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-50985554
======
Kaibeezy
“... from its own-brand cereals ...” so you’re safe, Cap’n.

I learned a new term: _pester power_.

